# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  mise en correspondance entre points d'intert des images

## bilzzbenzbilz

bonjour  tous.
mon probleme est :
aprs la detection des points d'intert par le detecteur de Harris dans deux images par exemple ), comment faire la correspondance entre chaque point d'intert de la premire image et le point d'intert de la deuxime image.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

jte donc un coup d'oeil  l'algorithme SIFT et  tout ce qui est "Point matching".

----------


## bilzzbenzbilz

Bonjour, j'ai lu l'article de Law mais j'ai pas bien compris.
Si quelqu'un connais les tapes  faire bien dtailles , merci d'avance de les poster.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

J'ai pas mal travaill dans le domaine de la mise en correspondance, donc je connais le sujet...

L'algorithme SIFT, la rfrence actuelle, permet de dtecter des points d'intrts et de les mettre en correspondance.
En cherchant sur le net, tu peux trouver pas mal d'implmentations.
Je veux bien te les expliquer mais c'est un peu technique, mais c'est surtout trs long  implmenter (j'en ai bav  ::mouarf::  ).

Sinon, d'une manire gnrale, un algorithme de mise en correspondance se dcompose en trois parties :
1) dtection des points d'intrts (Harris, diffrence de gaussiennes pour SIFT, etc...)
2) caractrisation des points d'intrts (par exemple  chaque point d'intrt, on associe un vecteur : valeur des pixels dans un certain voisinage, jet local (drives successives), etc...) ou encore un histogramme (SIFT)
3) Mise en correspondance : pour simplifier : on part d'une distance (euclidienne, mahanalobis, etc...) et on mesure les distances entre les vecteurs des points d'intrts de l'image 1 et ceux de l'image 2). Si la distance est plus petite qu'un certain seuil qu'on fixe, alors on met en correspondance les points). 

C'est pour le principe, dans la ralit, on fait des trucs plus robustes...

----------


## bilzzbenzbilz

Bonjour,




> 2) caractrisation des points d'intrts (par exemple  chaque point d'intrt, on associe un vecteur : valeur des pixels dans un certain voisinage, jet local (drives successives), etc...) ou encore un histogramme (SIFT)




c'est a mon problemle

----------


## pseudocode

> c'est a mon problemle


Et bien la caractrisation consiste a trouver des informations sur un point d'intrt *autre que sa position*. En tudiant le voisinage d'un point d'intrt, on peut calculer des indicateurs statistiques (moyenne, variance), des indicateurs gomtriques (gradient, moments). Par exemple, SIFT calcule les gradients des pixels dans le voisinage et construit une distribution.

----------


## Invit

bilzzbenzbilz,

Je rponds  ton message priv sur le forum pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter.
Il n'est pas trs dur de trouver des implmentations de SIFT : google est ton ami. Une recherche toute simple : sift implementation donne le rsultat attendu.
Allez, un petit lien au passage : http://people.csail.mit.edu/albert/l...ations_of_SIFT

Pour la dtection de points d'intrts, il faut faire trs intrt  ce que l'on cherche  faire !
Le dtecteur de Harris est un dtecteur de coin et il n'est pas multi chelle, ce qui signifie que si t'essayes de mettre en correspondance deux images, dont l'une est un zoom de l'autre, a ne marchera pas. Si tu cherches un dtecteur multi-chelle, il y a notamment des mthodes bases sur Harris : Harris-Laplace ou Harris-Hessien par exemple.
SIFT bas sur les dog est aussi un dtecteur multi-chelle.

Idem, pour la description des points d'intrts : il faut se poser les questions suivantes :
- est-ce que mes images changent d'chelle ?
- est qu'il y a des rotations ?
- des occlusions partielles ?
- etc...

Le descripteur SIFT est trs puissant mais a sert  rien de sortir un bazooka pour craser une mouche. 
Avant d'utiliser les outils, demande toi ce que tu veux faire et prends l'outil le plus adapt.

----------


## tayeb1

Bonjour  tous,

 Je viens de voir la discussions, Je voudrais avoir quelques informations :

Premirement, pour la mise en correspondance, j'ai pas trop compris l'histoire de la distance entre le voisin le plus proche et le deuxieme voisin le plus proche (nearest neighbors/ second nearest neighbors) pour le SIFT.

Deuximement je voudrais savoir en quoi elle est plus intressante que la mthode du voisin le plus proche (utilise avec le SURF).

et Finallement si vous aviez  comparer des images watermarked' avec des originaux, quel type d'algorithme pensez vous tre les plus utiles pour les comparer ?

merci d'avance.

----------


## moulzo

> Et bien la caractrisation consiste a trouver des informations sur un point d'intrt *autre que sa position*. En tudiant le voisinage d'un point d'intrt, on peut calculer des indicateurs statistiques (moyenne, variance), des indicateurs gomtriques (gradient, moments). Par exemple, SIFT calcule les gradients des pixels dans le voisinage et construit une distribution.


j'ai un objet avec des LEDs infra rouge placs dessus.deux images prises par deux camras sur lequel on a plac des filtres optique pour virer tout ce qui est visible.
Dc j'obtiens deux images ou on ne voit que les points correspondant au LED.

Dans ce cas prcis je suppose que les mthodes de caractrisations que vous avez cit ne fonctionneront pas car les voisinage des pixel correspondant au LED sont presque identique

Existe t il une mthode particulire pour caractriser les pixels correspondant au LED en dehors de leur position dans ce cas precis?

----------


## moulzo

Quel est le descripteur le mieux adapt  ce type d'image pour caracteriser les points(avec moins de marqueurs....une dizaine tout au plus) ?

----------


## pseudocode

Hum... pas vident de trouver un bon descripteurs de "sparse points".

Vu tes images, je suppose que la grosseur des points est un indicateur de la distance  la camra. On peut dj utiliser cela pour faire de la segmentation en groupes.

Sinon, pour les "sparse points", je pense qu'il faut un descripteur qui reflte la gomtrie de l'ensemble : quelque chose bas sur delaunay, ou sur la densit locale.

----------


## ange84

bonjour  tous ;
pensez vous que l'algorithme de SIFT est adaptable pour reconnatre les panneaux routiers 
merci pour votre rponse  ::):

----------


## briqueabrac

http://www.robesafe.com/personal/jav...alez10itsc.pdf

La couleur aide beaucoup a differencier les categories de panneaux.

----------

